# Server mit mehreren Clients Nachrichten austauschen



## Stefan1200 (4. Jan 2004)

Mal angenommen ich habe in Java ein Server gecodet, und zu diesem sind zwei Clients verbunden.
Dieser Server läuft mit dem ServerSocket.

Wenn jetzt "Client 1" was macht, teilt dieser das jetzt dem Server mit.
Wie kann der Server jetzt "Client 2" das mitteilen?
Bisher läuft jeder verbundene Client beim Server in einem eigenen Thread ab. Wie kann ich darauf jetzt zugreifen, und allen anderen Clients (anzahl der Clients muss nicht zwei sein, auch mehr) mitteilen, was Client 1 gemacht hat?

Ich habe schon Nächte mit der Lösungssuche verbracht, aber mir fällt nichts vernünftiges ein.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jan 2004)

Clinet-Server heißt nicht zwangfsläufig, dass der Client nur anfragen und der Server nur antworten darf. Dann machst du eben noch einen Rückkanal auf.


----------



## Stefan1200 (5. Jan 2004)

Ja, aber wie mache ich das Programmiertechnisch im Server.
Momentan ist das so, das der ServerSocket mit accept eine Verbindung aufbaut, und die Verbindung in einem Thread auflaufen lässt.

Wenn ich jetzt später eine Nachricht habe, nachdem mehrere Clients verbunden sind, wie komme ich an alle Clients rann? Wenn der Server in einem Client Thread eine Nachricht für alle anderen Clients erhält, wie sage ich den anderen Threads: "Hey, schick mal die Nachricht rüber".

Entweder ich denke kompliziert, oder ich denke zu einfach. Irgendwas hindert mich an der Lösung dieses Problems.


----------



## Stefan1200 (6. Jan 2004)

Habe nochmal ein bissel geforscht.

Seit Java 1.4 gibt es ja diese SocketChannel und den Selector, mit dem man angeblich sowas realisieren kann.
Ist das damit einfacher, als eine Lösung zu finden wie es mit Threads klappt?
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich speziell mein Problem damit löse?
Gibt es überhaupt eine Lösung mein Problem mit Threads zu lösen?

Ich komme im Moment echt nicht weiter.
Ist es ansich soweit eigentlich verständlich, was ich vorhabe, oder soll ich das nochmal erklären?


----------



## Roar (6. Jan 2004)

kannst du nicht einfach eine globale variable einrichten, in die d uschreibst was du zurück geben willst, und dann in deinen thread eine methode implementierst, die diese variable zurückschickt? 

oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Stefan1200 (7. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kannst du nicht einfach eine globale variable einrichten, in die d uschreibst was du zurück geben willst, und dann in deinen thread eine methode implementierst, die diese variable zurückschickt?
> 
> oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



Das war das erste woran ich gedacht habe. Nur wann weiß ich, das alle Threads den Inhalt bereits ausgelesen haben, bevor die Variable mit was neuem überschrieben wird?
Das klingt nicht so nach der Variante, mit der man theoretisch einen IRC Server mit teilweise 10000 Clients programmieren könnte...(nur ein Beispiel, ich code natürlich kein IRC Server)


----------



## Roar (7. Jan 2004)

hmm...
es gibt irgendeine methode in der klasse Thread.. getAllThreads() oder getAllThreadsForGroup() oder so ähnlich. mit denen kannst du auf jeden einzelnen thread zugreifen, und so die entsprechende methode aufrufen.


----------

